# Investigations of Foodborne Illness Outbreaks



## daveomak.fs (Feb 10, 2021)

I don't know how this works yet.....  If I figure out something it will be posted.....









						Investigations of Foodborne Illness Outbreaks
					

The following is a list of outbreak and adverse event investigations primarily being managed by FDA’s CORE Response Teams.




					www.fda.gov


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 10, 2021)

I really appreciate the time you take to post the foodborne illness information to the Forum.  We can't catch all the notices via the media and these summaries are very good and to the point.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 10, 2021)

Thanks Dave. Nice summary of what the FDA can do. .JJ


----------

